# Just a Pic



## JustGlass (May 5, 2013)

With the blinds closed and the sun light hitting the bottles late in the afternoon it really made the bottles outlines and colors show through the blinds. I never really noticed this before but I thought it was really cool when it caught my eye.


----------



## JustGlass (May 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Dugout (May 5, 2013)

That is really cool.


----------



## epackage (May 5, 2013)

It sure is!!


----------



## nym9nyj7 (May 17, 2013)

That's awesomeeeee.


----------

